# Corid powder dosage



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I need the corid powder dosage if anyone knows it. I can't seem to find it. I will be glad to mix it In their drinking water or drench it so either one will work. 

I know toth boer knows it :-D


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pam from Toth Boer Goats knows the dosage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*I sure do Samantha, here you go.

Mixing Corid powder: 
*
*Dosage:* Mix (10.5 Tbsn) or 3 oz powder per 1 qt water
A smaller batch can be made, by cutting it in half. ect

Then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs

Treat each individual goat for 5 days 1 x a day.


----------

